# Deposits being taken for Irish Craic Classic 2012



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

Fellas (and any non fellas wishing to partake),I am now taking deposits, Â£35 (or â‚¬42 euros) this is for anyone staying one or two nights at the Ballyliffin Hotel. Those that are playing one day only or are not staying any nights, shout and I will add your name, please only put your name down if you are sure you are going (barring natural disasters, a letter from your mum will still be needed).I can accept cheques, PO's and Paypal (or cash in person, do not post cash)

Details one more time,  
  â‚¬179-00 euros (Â£150 give or take a few pennies on the exchange) 2 nts B&b and 2 rounds of golf.
â‚¬145-00 euros for 1 night and two rounds. Same as last year, hotel prices are per person sharing closer to the time we will sort out the happy couples!
Saturday 26th Glashedy Links 12pm tee off  
Sunday 27th The Old Links Course  12pm tee off 
The Hotel is booked for the Friday and Saturday nights  (25th&26th May) though you can contact the hotel individually if you wish to use different arrangements.

Names and deposits will be amended on this post so you only need to post that you intend to go, I can edit this first post each time to keep things tidy.

1. Brendy (both nights) deposit paid
2. Mark  (both nights) Potential drop out 
3. Chris661 (both nights) deposit paid
4. Philip Montgomery (Saturday round only)
5. Gareth Graham (Saturday round only)
6. Gavin McBride (Saturday round only)
7. Palindromic Bob both, welcome aboard matey. Deposit paid.
8. Bayjohn (both nights) Deposit Received cant make it, In US.  
9. Smange (1night 2 rounds) Deposit Received
10. Doc (both nights) deposit received (cannot now make it)
11. Stevie Gordon both


----------



## Philm (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

1. Brendy (both nights and deposit in)
2. Mark Sterritt
3. Philip Montgomery (Saturday round only)
4. Gareth Graham (Saturday round only)
5. Gavin McBride (Saturday round only)




Phil


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Good man Phil, you only need to pay the pro shop on the morning then, Glashedy is an awesome course and test.


----------



## Philm (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Good man Phil, you only need to pay the pro shop on the morning then, Glashedy is an awesome course and test.
		
Click to expand...

should be good. though ive been told that dependant on wind ill struggle to find the fairway with my 200yard drives lol

we are also in for the Castlerock warm up, if we are welcome!

Phil


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

The wind can be brutal up that neck of the woods but the rough short of the fairways isnt too bad, its left and right can be a problem!  Castlerock shouldnt be a problem either, I will check closer to the time that it suits to get a game and book a couple of tee times.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Brendy count me for 2 nights!, When is deposit needed paying before? Can I pay payday end of month?


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Shouldn't be a problem Ian. I can forward deposits in a couple of stages if need be, yours can be in the second one at the end of January.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Much appreciated 4 kids things tight after crimbo. I will defo pay end of month looking forward to it


----------



## smange (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Count me in for 1 nights hotel and 2 rounds of golf Brendy

Also PM me your details and I will paypal you my deposit, cant find my chequebook, think pet dinosaur must have eaten it

Roll on May


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Hi stevie,  , I got word back this afternoon that a single night would be 45 euros b&b. 
Thats you added, hope we get the weather we got last year, saying that, anything but lashing rain will do.
PayPal address is nelsbrem@hotmail.com
Cheers
Brendy


----------



## smange (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Hi stevie,  , I got word back this afternoon that a single night would be 45 euros b&b. 
Thats you added, hope we get the weather we got last year, saying that, anything but lashing rain will do.
PayPal address is nelsbrem@hotmail.com
Cheers
Brendy
		
Click to expand...

So thats 145 euro in full then for 1 night and 2 golf. Great deal:thup:

Also just sent you my deposit through paypal, let me know you get it ok

Cheers mate


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Received Stephen, cheers.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Will sort you out next week with the deposit Brendy.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Brendy, just a thought I am going to need 3 nights accommodation as coming Friday flying home Monday, will I need to book that 1 night with the hotel directly?


----------



## chris661 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



IanLeeds said:



			Brendy, just a thought I am going to need 3 nights accommodation as coming Friday flying home Monday, will I need to book that 1 night with the hotel directly?
		
Click to expand...

You could stay in Derry on Sunday, would be a bit more choice for digs and pubs etc


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



IanLeeds said:



			Brendy, just a thought I am going to need 3 nights accommodation as coming Friday flying home Monday, will I need to book that 1 night with the hotel directly?
		
Click to expand...




chris661 said:



			You could stay in Derry on Sunday, would be a bit more choice for digs and pubs etc 

Click to expand...

That is a very good suggestion though may cost more but you would maybe save the difference in time later on.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Yea, will leave my options open on this one! Not sure how many others are coming from England and what they will be doing? Flying back Sunday night or staying over Sunday?


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Doc is over too, Hopefully a couple of GM guys will be over too (though they may be heading home afterwards.)


----------



## janmolby (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Not sure if I will make it this year or not but I wouldn't be needing accomidation anyway so can you put me down as a maybe? When would you need to know for sure?


----------



## brendy (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

As soon as you know you are a definate let me know Emmet. No mad rush as its mainly accommodation that needs deposits cleared and away at the end of the month.


----------



## brendy (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Hopefully going to have a mention in the mag beforehand, any more interest from the guys that showed interest in the original thread. Waiting on word back from half a dozen local fellas too.
Deposits are open now but am happy to wait until the end of the month as mentioned previously for those who would rather wait til payday.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Afraid I may need to pull out  been invited on a rabbits trip the following week... HID might kill me doing both  Will confirm before end of month.


----------



## brendy (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

No probs Ian, rabbits before Irish links Golf though?:whoo:

Cheers bayjon, deposit received. Good man yerself!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Things a wee bit tight at the minute brendy will get the deposit to you when I can.


----------



## brendy (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			Things a wee bit tight at the minute brendy will get the deposit to you when I can.
		
Click to expand...

As I said Chris, no problemo waiting .


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th & 27th May Deposits now being take*

For those who expressed interest both last year and for this year, come on get your names down, we are getting near payday now and the deposit is only Â£35. Naybrains, MikeJ,Chris1980 etc I am looking at you lot!


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

I'm working on it!! Busy busy spell 3 weddings & Staggs and little one's baptism following weekend!


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Dead on matey, it will be one weekend you wont regret though, noone came away without a smile last year... except Bayjon, I think he lost his somewhere between the rusty nail and the golf course on Sunday morning.


----------



## smange (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Dead on matey, it will be one weekend you wont regret though, noone came away without a smile last year... except Bayjon, I think he lost his somewhere between the rusty nail and the golf course on Sunday morning. 

Click to expand...

The man is a legend and will go down in Irish Craic Classic folk lore


I can confirm he didnt lose his smile though, ive never seen such a stupid looking grin as he stumbled his way accross the car park on the sunday morning just in time to catch the last group teeing off:rofl:


----------



## Philm (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Really looking forward to this, just hope im good enough to play glashedy! sounds tough.

Phil


----------



## smange (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



Philm said:



			Really looking forward to this, just hope im good enough to play glashedy! sounds tough.

Phil
		
Click to expand...

Phil, the Glashedy is a great course and if the weather is bad it can be tough but its not unfair and you will enjoy it.

Pity you werent able to play both days as the Old Course is also a super track


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



smange said:



			Phil, the Glashedy is a great course and if the weather is bad it can be tough but its not unfair and you will enjoy it.

Pity you werent able to play both days as the Old Course is also a super track
		
Click to expand...

Glashedy is brilliant, very tough course but not ball losing on every hole-tough. The old course, you could happily throw away a practice bags worth such are some of the teeshots.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



smange said:



			The man is a legend and will go down in Irish Craic Classic folk lore


I can confirm he didnt lose his smile though, ive never seen such a stupid looking grin as he stumbled his way accross the car park on the sunday morning just in time to catch the last group teeing off:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Had the pleasure of playing with john on the sunday ,cracking guy to play with ,didn't fancy his 4 hour drive home after it tho, i felt a million dollars when i saw the nick of him and i was rough after a night in Portstewart. Pity to miss out this year but there a week later for the week happy days.


----------



## brendy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



stevek1969 said:



			Had the pleasure of playing with john on the sunday ,cracking guy to play with ,didn't fancy his 4 hour drive home after it tho, i felt a million dollars when i saw the nick of him and i was rough after a night in Portstewart. Pity to miss out this year but there a week later for the week happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yea, he looked erm, hazy. He is going again this year too, what a guy!


----------



## Philm (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8975834140_513644139_7885888_1458822470_n.jpg

this is the bin lid that we plan to bring with us ! he brightens up any round. stay well clear if you dont like unprovoked banter.

Phil


----------



## brendy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Bubba wannabe per chance? Haha.


----------



## Philm (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Bubba wannabe per chance? Haha.
		
Click to expand...

total rocket, doesnt take anything very serious, plays off 4 mind you.

and yes looking bubba wannabe esk in that pic, mind you there is a mankini pic somewhere but it is better not spoken off. lol

Phil


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



Philm said:



http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8975834140_513644139_7885888_1458822470_n.jpg

this is the bin lid that we plan to bring with us ! he brightens up any round. stay well clear if you dont like unprovoked banter.

Phil
		
Click to expand...

Im sure he was in the pub we ended up in last year , the one with the party that Bear (Ehem) sorted us all out with food at ha , Dodger , Chris & Screwback might remember him , if its possible to remember anything after that much Guinness ,,


----------



## brendy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Right gents, time to start pushing this one so we can get numbers up. Come on get your fingers out and start committing 

Gratuitous bunker pic to get the juices going!


----------



## chris661 (Feb 2, 2012)

I was in the one on the far side sitting on the steps  might manage to miss it this year. 
Hopefully a few more folk will get along for wha is a cracking weekend!


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm back!!!!  Boys gonna give this one a miss, been trying to get summit sorted but it is taking the pee a bit when I've got a four month old baby (and a five yr old) to bugger off golfing for the weekend when I'm already at 2 stagg weekends and at the Olympics  for a week! Oh and she's giving me earache about getting a holiday booked! Don't get me wrong she said go but there's plenty time for golfing jaunts when the little ones are a bit bigger. 
From what I've heard from dodge its a great weekend so get your names down.


----------



## brendy (Feb 4, 2012)

No probs matey, look after the family first.
Stevie Gordon is going again this year too and has said that he might stay over this time


----------



## smange (Feb 6, 2012)

Come on guys, lets start seeing some more names going down for this weekend.

Brendy has, once again, got us a great deal. Normal green fees are 90 euro and 80 euro but we have 2 rounds of golf and 2 nights in a 3 star hotel for 179 euro!! Unbelievable value and well done Brendy

These are two great courses, coming in at numbers 9 (Glashedy) and 20 (Old Course) in the top 100 courses in Ireland ahead of such places as Doonbeg and The Island.

It was a great weekend last year, with some good golf and loads of great Guinness:cheers:

You can fly into City of Derry airport (30 mins away) or get the ferry to Larne or Belfast (90 mins away) if you coming from the mainland so no excuses that is too far away.

Come on you know you want to:thup:


----------



## Doc (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

Hoping to arrive on 21st May, leave on 28th.

26/7 are taken care of but looking to fill the other days.

Had a couple of offline chats / invites but looking for suggestions, advice, invites for other courses.

Don't mind travelling at all and if required will hire a car and willing to share travel / bunk with other forummers.

Appreciated,

Steve...


----------



## smange (Feb 20, 2012)

Doc said:



			Hi all, 

Hoping to arrive on 21st May, leave on 28th.

26/7 are taken care of but looking to fill the other days.

Had a couple of offline chats / invites but looking for suggestions, advice, invites for other courses.

Don't mind travelling at all and if required will hire a car and willing to share travel / bunk with other forummers.

Appreciated,

Steve...
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying Steve?

Im in Derry, about 25 mins from Ballyliffin, your more than welcome at my place for a game. 

If you staying around this area i will pick you up and drop you off no bother

In fact another forummer (Bayjon) is joining me on the friday before Ballyliffin at my place, will try to arrange another day somewhere else with you if you fancy


----------



## chris661 (Feb 20, 2012)

smange said:



			In fact another forummer (Bayjon) is joining me on the friday before Ballyliffin at my place, will try to arrange another day somewhere else with you if you fancy
		
Click to expand...

OOOiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## smange (Feb 20, 2012)

In fact another 2 forummers (Bayjon and Chris661) are joining me on the friday before Ballyliffin at my place



Happy now matey?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 20, 2012)

smange said:



			In fact another 2 forummers (Bayjon and Chris661) are joining me on the friday before Ballyliffin at my place



Happy now matey?

Click to expand...


----------



## Doc (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Stephen,
Chris has PM'd me, looks like it's a goer, not arranged any accomodation yet, think I will wing that bit.
Have no experience of Ireland, hence the post.

See you all there, 

Cheers

Steve...


----------



## Philm (Feb 21, 2012)

cant wait for this nonsense to begin, will be a cracking weekend of golf (and im only able to make saturday, plus the northerners Castlerock pre round-round)

Phil


----------



## smange (Feb 21, 2012)

Doc said:



			Hi Stephen,
Chris has PM'd me, looks like it's a goer, not arranged any accomodation yet, think I will wing that bit.
Have no experience of Ireland, hence the post.

See you all there, 

Cheers

Steve...
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate well thats us sorted with a 4 ball for the friday at my place and If i can sort a full day earlier in the week we could take a run up to Portsalon where Chris is a member for a game if not we could get an evening game at a track a bit closer.

Will sort out all the details a bit closer to the time

Cheers


----------



## Chris1980 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th & 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			For those who expressed interest both last year and for this year, come on get your names down, we are getting near payday now and the deposit is only Â£35. Naybrains, MikeJ,Chris1980 etc I am looking at you lot! 

Click to expand...

Apologies brendy, havent been on in while and managed to miss this post somehow due to moving house in january and sky wrecking my broadband until now! Long story. Money bit tight this year in may as off to irish open in june and golfing in amsterdam august. Would have loved to got up to meet the irish clan!!


----------



## brendy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

No probs Chris no need to explain.  I cant wait though  Great courses, proper beers and decent company, apart from strippers, what more could you possibly want?


----------



## brendy (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

One more bump, still loads of tee times (booked the hour just in case). Come on get your arses in gear!


----------



## smange (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Good shout Brendy

And I heard a wee rumour that the defending champion still hasnt confirmed his attendance to defend his crown.

Is he scared of losing his crown or is it the thought of having to make another winners speeech that putting him off


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Assured of loosing the crown more like  unless i play with you & you keep finding my ball ha , bobs are bit tight at the mo Steve & still cant get confirmation on what we doing family holiday wise .. wont say no until i have to , cant say yes either tho mate ,


----------



## chris661 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Heres hoping the weather stays like this it is absolutely fabulous on the links at the minute


----------



## smange (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



bladeplayer said:



			Assured of loosing the crown more like  unless i play with you & you keep finding my ball ha , bobs are bit tight at the mo Steve & still cant get confirmation on what we doing family holiday wise .. wont say no until i have to , cant say yes either tho mate ,
		
Click to expand...

Family hols? 2weeks in North West Donegal around the end of May sounds perfect Bill, im sure the missus will love it

Just think of all the lovely places you can take her, Ballyliffen, Portsalon, Rosapenna.....need I go on.

Sorted:clap:


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Would love to be going but not sure if I'll have a job come May


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

I keep coming back to this thread, opening a new tab and looking at the course website and then at my calendar. If I can pay at the end of April (in full) can I be put down as a provisional yes for 2 rounds and 1 night.  With getting married next year and HID wanting to start a family then this could be a once in a lifetime opportunity for me and neither of these courses are on my society calendars. Please tell me its not going to be stroke though . I'm a 22 handicap trapped in a 28's swing.


----------



## chris661 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



palindromicbob said:



			I keep coming back to this thread, opening a new tab and looking at the course website and then at my calendar. If I can pay at the end of April (in full) can I be put down as a provisional yes for 2 rounds and 1 night.  With getting married next year and HID wanting to start a family then this could be a once in a lifetime opportunity for me and neither of these courses are on my society calendars. Please tell me its not going to be stroke though . I'm a 22 handicap trapped in a 28's swing.
		
Click to expand...

I would say it would be ok as I still have to pay my deposit  (next week Brendy promise). Last year it was an absolutely cracking weekend and will be again this year hopefully. Dont worry about it being stroke either I would imagine a lot of folk will be fuddled with guinness :lol:


----------



## brendy (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Payment then should be ok matey, I have the tee times reserved and any more rooms shouldnt be a problem, there were plenty of rooms available last year, plus you would be sharing anyway if numbers are even.

Chris, No probs..


----------



## smange (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			I would say it would be ok as I still have to pay my deposit  (next week Brendy promise). Last year it was an absolutely cracking weekend and will be again this year hopefully. Dont worry about it being stroke either I would imagine a lot of folk will be fuddled with guinness :lol:
		
Click to expand...

If I remember right it was stableford both days last year, or is my memory a bit hazy with the after effects of the Rusty Nail on the saturday night?

palindromicbob.... get yourself along mate it is a great weekend and its a fantastic deal that Brendy has once again got us


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Excellent. I'll get the details at the end of the month.


----------



## brendy (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Yea stableford points guys, stroke would be cruel on some of the guys and could turn a good round into a very long one!
Payday week for anyone else thinking about coming over, come on get your name down.

BTW for those of us wanting to play castlerock first, the teetimes are getting tight, 1-2pm is free but everything else is booked out so might need to skip off work very early to make it up for around 1pm.


----------



## smange (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Hows the numbers looking now Brendy?

Anywhere near last years figure?


----------



## brendy (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Numbers are looking okay not as many as last year but im still waiting on a few more inc GM staffers. At least half a dozen of us staying both nights so the rusty nail will get a touch 
Looking at around 14-16 at the moment playing either or both days.


----------



## brendy (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th & 27th May Deposits now being take*

Meant to say also, deposits are with the hotel (â‚¬42 or Â£35) the remainder of the â‚¬79 to be paid to them then â‚¬50 per round paid at the golf club before play commences rather than paying the hotel everything.

Another couple of tasters 

The big man himself






The little man himself






The fantastic 7th on the Glashedy course.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th & 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Meant to say also, deposits are with the hotel (â‚¬42 or Â£35) the remainder of the â‚¬79 to be paid to them then â‚¬50 per round paid at the golf club before play commences rather than paying the hotel everything.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm confused. Are those the 2 night prices? Is it still 145 euro for the 1 night and 2 rounds??   Do I send you the despoit?  Please advise


----------



## smange (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th & 27th May Deposits now being take*



palindromicbob said:



			I'm confused. Are those the 2 night prices? Is it still 145 euro for the 1 night and 2 rounds??   Do I send you the despoit?  Please advise 



Click to expand...

Yep 145 Euro for 1 night and 2 rounds and you pay Brendy your deposit. 

Golf is 50 Euro per round so 100 total which has to be paid at golf club before playing each day.

Your Â£35 or 42 Euro deposit is for your hotel so basically when you leaving the hotel you only owe them 3 Euro.

Well thats the way Im reading it anyway:mmm:


----------



## brendy (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Pretty much yea. 45 euros for one night, 79 euros for 2 nights payable to the hotel, 42 euro deposit practically pays for the 1 nighters!.
50 euros per round at Ballyliffin, I doubt you will get a better course and facilities in the UK&Ire for this money.
All in for 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds of golf, 179 euros (roughly 150 quid)
1 night B&B and 2 rounds of golf, 145 euros.


The Hotel itself is 2-3 mins drive from the course and tee offs are booked for a hangover friendly 12 o'clock, same as last year (even though one reveller just about made his teetime and photocall! )

We all meet up in the hotel bar usually Friday night for a few pints, maybe even head to another pub. Pints are a reasonable 3 euros or so, decent food and Guinness isnt bad there either.

The course has a decent little short game practice area and a driving range beside (a field really) where range balls are available.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Come on men get involved!!

2 quality golf courses and you WILL NOT get a better deal anywhere in the UK & Ireland than this one.If I didn't have a ridiculously stupid schedule I would have been there in a flash.


----------



## janmolby (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

I'm almost certain I won't be able to go this year, wife found out yesterday she has to work that weekend so unless that falls through I'll be looking after our young lad.


----------



## brendy (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Not to worry Emmett, sure wait and see.
Numbers are dwindling a little this year, still waiting on GM staff and one or two more deposits. If any of you guys attending know of anyone else, interested, work away and get them along.

Dodger, we might be calling you and kiddo on as subs yet


----------



## brendy (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Palindromicbob has confirmed his place, booking paid to hotel and is playing both days.

Guys can I ask that if you are coming, please get in touch asap as numbers will need to be amended with the golf club.  I have a couple of local guys still waiting to hear back from work etc but would like to know final numbers in the next couple of days.


----------



## chris661 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Lost my job on Friday  will get the deposit of to you this week though


----------



## brendy (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			Lost my job on Friday  will get the deposit of to you this week though 

Click to expand...

Jesus mate sorry, you arent the only one recently if that helps (not me btw but feeling others pain).


----------



## smange (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Hello from Florida

I can confirm that i will definitely be there unless i meet some rich MILF while out here who is looking for a Scottish toyboy

So see you there


----------



## Dodger (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			Lost my job on Friday  will get the deposit of to you this week though 

Click to expand...

The only thing that would have persuaded me to spend cash I haven't got and go would have been a freebie bottle of dandelion and burdock so that me definitely oot! :lol:

Sorry to hear the news Chris,hope something come along soon for you.


----------



## brendy (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



Dodger said:



			The only thing that would have persuaded me to spend cash I haven't got and go would have been a freebie bottle of dandelion and burdock so that me definitely oot! :lol:

Sorry to hear the news Chris,hope something come along soon for you.
		
Click to expand...

What about a gallon of buckfast?


----------



## smange (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			Lost my job on Friday  will get the deposit of to you this week though 

Click to expand...

Just noticing this now mate.

Sorry to hear that and fingers crossed something crops up for you soon.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Just over a week away. How are things looking for the numbers.  

Fingers crossed for a decent spell of weather to greet us . Got my yoyo's today and half tempted to come up on the Friday night to avoid the early rise on Sat!


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Palindromic, we are staying the Friday and Saturday nights (you know you want to!) you are more than welcome to join up in the hotel for a few pints Friday night 
If I take numbers now it is 10 Saturday and 7 Sunday but I still have a handful of guys including a forummer and a couple of mates who are not sure if they can make it and wont know until Sunday, things are getting tight as I want to be able to give the golf club firm numbers so they can release a couple of the tee times we are holding up.
Really looking forward to meeting up with you fellas again for a pint and a joke, hoping we get the same weather as last year too but am a little disappointed with numbers at the same time, their loss.


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Palindromic, we are staying the Friday and Saturday nights (you know you want to!) you are more than welcome to join up in the hotel for a few pints Friday night 

Click to expand...

If you are wanting/looking for a game on friday let us know. Think smange is having an open at his place 



			
				brendy said:
			
		


			Really looking forward to meeting up with you fellas again for a pint and a joke, hoping we get the same weather as last year too but am a little disappointed with numbers at the same time, their loss.
		
Click to expand...

Would be great if a few more that had shown an interest firmed up on it! But as you say it will be their loss, two FANTASTIC courses, plenty of good guinness and some craic!


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

I have taken friday off and was thinking about either playing in my own clubs weekend comp (I usually play saturday but it is open friday and saturday as it is a handicap qualifier) castlerock or indeed Stephens place. or possibly both bangor in the early am then head up to meet you stephen etc and see if Mark can make it up too. he isnt sure if he can play sunday yet as it is junior cup qualifying on sunday.
What sort of time were you thinking for stroke city?


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Dunno will need to see him when he gets back from his holibags. I think bayjon is supposed to be playing although I haven't seen him in here for a while.


----------



## smange (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Hello you two, just coz I'm stuck in the sunshine playing super golf courses doesn't mean I don't get on here for a wee read.

I don't think bayjon is coming anymore is he Brendy?

So at minute it just me and Chris at my place for a game on the friday so anyone else who fancies it is welcome to join us, come on Brendy you know you want to.

Really looking forward to it now and I will try to bring some of this Florida weather home with me for us


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Would love to have got up for a Friday game but unfortunatlely I have to slog my way around Galgorm Castle  Still very tempted to stay up on the Friday night if I can stretch the budget, depends on when I get back on Friday.


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



smange said:



			I don't think bayjon is coming anymore is he Brendy?

So at minute it just me and Chris at my place for a game on the friday so anyone else who fancies it is welcome to join us, come on Brendy you know you want to.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh get you, Smange Powers, international man of mystery!
Bayjon is still coming yea (unless you know differently, he paid his deposit months ago). 
What time are you thinking round your place matey?


----------



## smange (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Whatever suits you guys is fine for me although give me plenty notice so can organise babysitter as wife working.

Last time I was chatting to John he wasn't coming as he going to Vegas for a stag do the week after or so. I will email him to see what happening now. 

Will let you know what he doing. 

Very disappointing numbers this year especially seeing how many showed interest when it was first mentioned. 

Anyone who hasnt signed up and considering it come on its a great deal and will be a great weekend.


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



smange said:



			Whatever suits you guys is fine for me although give me plenty notice so can organise babysitter as wife working.

Last time I was chatting to John he wasn't coming as he going to Vegas for a stag do the week after or so. I will email him to see what happening now.
		
Click to expand...

Checked my pms and last time we chatted he mentioned Vegas but said that he was looking forward to Ballliffin but might be worse for wear! haha.


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

If you are thinking of coming Brendy then I dont mind waiting til afternoon it's only a quick scoot up the road from there.


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			If you are thinking of coming Brendy then I dont mind waiting til afternoon it's only a quick scoot up the road from there.
		
Click to expand...

Well, rather than miss a handicap qualifying event, I could tee off around 9am finished for around 1.15, in the car and roar up to Stephens place for around 3.15 inc a very quick sandwich stop on the way? play our game there and still be at Ballyliffin for around 9 to get the beers in and soak me feet!


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

9 how long do you think it takes? :lol: no worries i am sure it will all be worked out!


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			9 how long do you think it takes? :lol: no worries i am sure it will all be worked out!
		
Click to expand...

I was being conservative, grub in the hotel then?


----------



## smange (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Sounds like a plan Brendy, there is a mixed scramble on at my place on a friday evening but doesn't start til 5pm I think, will double check time of it though. Once we decide on a time I will book teetime. 

Have emailed John to ask him what happening and will let you know once he gets back to me


----------



## janmolby (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

I'm a definite no no this year I'm afraid, the wifes working that Saturday & Sunday so I'll be looking after the young lad. No one told me that having children would interfer with golf...


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

How many staying the firday night. I think that getting a few drinks down me and having a "hangover" could be the perfect plausible explaination of my crap play


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Half of us  go on its half the fun.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Whats the latest I could get a room?


----------



## smange (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Brendy, have spoke to John and he reckons he will still make Ballyliffen so happy days. Should make sunday morning more fun for the rest of us if he gets anywhere near as plastered as last year. 

So that's a 4 ball sorted for my place friday afternoon. 

Now that Florida is nearly over I'm really starting to look forward to next weekend. Fingers crossed for some decent weather


----------



## brendy (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



palindromicbob said:



			Whats the latest I could get a room?
		
Click to expand...

Youll be fine, phone up and add a second night to your booking.


----------



## brendy (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



smange said:



			Brendy, have spoke to John and he reckons he will still make Ballyliffen so happy days. Should make sunday morning more fun for the rest of us if he gets anywhere near as plastered as last year. 

So that's a 4 ball sorted for my place friday afternoon. 

Now that Florida is nearly over I'm really starting to look forward to next weekend. Fingers crossed for some decent weather
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, ix not be in a rush back, weather has been average.


----------



## smange (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Good stuff, ix not be in a rush back, weather has been average.
		
Click to expand...

Its the north-west of Ireland...the weather is always average at best. Anyway it doesn't rain in the bar so if it too wet for golf we will be ok:cheers:


----------



## brendy (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Well it is getting cosier! 

1. Brendy (both nights) deposit paid
2. Mark (both nights) Potential drop out 
3. Chris661 (both nights) deposit paid
4. Philip Montgomery (Saturday round only)
5. Gareth Graham (Saturday round only)
6. Gavin McBride (Saturday round only)
7. Palindromic Bob both, welcome aboard matey. Deposit paid.
8. Sean1098 Sunday
9. Smange (1night 2 rounds) Deposit Received
10. Stevie Gordon fri/sat 
11. Sean Guest
12. Sean Guest



Green have been in contact recently so I know they are still going. I have had to contact the rest and those in red  cannot make it.
One room still has a deposit paid so could make for a cheaper weekend if anyone else is up for it. Lifts are available if needed.

Taking the positives, each man is going to get a lot of tees on Saturday.


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

updated post above.. Thanks to Sean he can get a couple of guys for Sunday.


----------



## janmolby (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Judging by the forecast the golfing gods are smilling on you, which makes not being able to go all the more sickening :angry:


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Yea Emmett, the weather is looking Scorchio this week!  Warm golf, cold Guinness.


----------



## smange (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Yea Emmett, the weather is looking Scorchio this week!  Warm golf, cold Guinness.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:

Starting to feel a bit jealous that im not down the friday night as well but its a definite non starter

Brendy and Chris, tee is booked for 4.32pm on friday at my place. 

Looking forward to meeting up with you guys again, see you then


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Supplies stocked up yesterday..... wonder if its enough


----------



## smange (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Supplies stocked up yesterday..... wonder if its enough 






Click to expand...

Is that just for friday? :rofl:


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Funny ha..ha.. 
Just you concentrate on not coming last, got a nice little booby prize.


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



brendy said:



			Supplies stocked up yesterday..... wonder if its enough 






Click to expand...

Was going to buy balls today but will wait until friday and get them in Derry with maybe a new putter. :whoo:






Ps they should last you at least until Saturday


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Would they be any cheaper up there? got them in our pro shop for 36.99 for the dozen.

Dont be buying any tees though, got over a thousand of the buggers


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th & 27th May Deposits now being take*

The pro I use is â‚¬48 a dozen oo: in derry prov are Â£35.


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

I think the proshop in Ballylifin was doing their own logod provs for around the 50 mark was it?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Sorry i wont be making it this year guys , was a smashing weekend last year, excellently organised  & was great meeting all the group , finances have dictated against it this year , family holiday has to take precident ,

Good Luck & have a great weekend of it , hopefuly next year


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Not to worry bill, family hols does come first matey. Luckily I dont think we are getting away for a biggy this year so was granted this one     errrr. then Hillside in September. 
If it happens next year, big if!, it will be dublin/east coast direction.


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*

Thats disappointing Bill next year hopefully! 

Brendy I can't honestly remember but I know they were 25 yoyos for a glove oo:


----------



## Dodger (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



chris661 said:



			Thats disappointing Bill next year hopefully! 

Brendy I can't honestly remember but I know they were 25 yoyos for a glove oo:
		
Click to expand...

Food was cheap though......


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



Dodger said:



			Food was cheap though......
		
Click to expand...

Not for me it was equivalent of four meals that I paid for  ............


----------



## smange (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th &amp; 27th May Deposits now being take*



bladeplayer said:



			Sorry i wont be making it this year guys , was a smashing weekend last year, excellently organised  & was great meeting all the group , finances have dictated against it this year , family holiday has to take precident ,

Good Luck & have a great weekend of it , hopefuly next year
		
Click to expand...

Bill you should have brought the family with you.

Brendy would have been able to do the babysitting as he is only bringing enough balls for a game on friday

One plus point of you not coming is I can concentrate on my own game instead of watching were your balls go in the rough and finding them for you

Seriously though mate shhame you cant make it. Hopefully next year:thup:


----------



## smange (May 21, 2012)

brendy said:



			Saturday 26th Glashedy Links 12pm tee off  
Sunday 27th The Old Links Course  12pm tee off
		
Click to expand...

You sure we are playing the courses in this order mate as was on Ballyliffen fixture list and noticed their comps are Glashedy saturday and Old sunday

Not that it really matters except for people only playing one day


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

Yea you are right, just checked my email the latest email I had says:
Sat 26 May          12.00                     Old Links
Sun 27 May         12.00                     Glashedy Links

But a previous one stated 



			We have availability on those 2 dates.

Sat 26 May          Glashedy
Sun 27 May         Old Links

Let me know what time youâ€™d like to play at each day.
		
Click to expand...

Both fantastic courses so shouldnt matter. Just means Ill be leaving the driver in the bag more often on Saturday


----------



## smange (May 21, 2012)

brendy said:



			Yea you are right, just checked my email the latest email I had says:
Sat 26 May          12.00                     Old Links
Sun 27 May         12.00                     Glashedy Links

But a previous one stated 


Both fantastic courses so shouldnt matter. Just means Ill be leaving the driver in the bag more often on Saturday 

Click to expand...

Well it does mean we are playing the harder and longer course with a severe hangover


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

Ach sure its not until 12pm. Plenty of time for a big old fry up and then an hours practice in the short game area while stuffing our faces with a fryup doggy bag.
To be honest though, I found the old course harder, especially the holes down along the sea.


----------



## smange (May 21, 2012)

brendy said:



			Ach sure its not until 12pm. Plenty of time for a big old fry up and then an hours practice in the short game area while stuffing our faces with a fryup doggy bag.
To be honest though, I found the old course harder, especially the holes down along the sea.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Glashedy harder I think but then again when we played it was probably as good weather conditions as you get down there and the rough wasnt up too much, also you hit a big ball which helps on the Glashedy


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2012)

smange said:



			Really? Glashedy harder I think but then again when we played it was probably as good weather conditions as you get down there and the rough wasnt up too much, also you hit a big ball which helps on the Glashedy
		
Click to expand...

It is a modern links though (I know) and by that I mean big wide fairways and fairly big greens. You can see the difference at my place between the older holes and the newer ones and between the two courses at rosapenna. I think a lot of folk would find a modern links easier.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 22, 2012)

Sitting in work checking the forums. Getting real excited now about the weekend. Phoning tomorrow to add Friday night to my booking. Think I'll need and 6 dozen balls. 2 to lose for each hole.


----------



## chris661 (May 22, 2012)

:lol: it will surprise you! 













Best buy them before you get there though.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 22, 2012)

My math was wrong. Only need 3 dozen. It's still stableford right. So that's 3 of the tee and then a walk with the group until the next tee box. Better get 6 still though. Another 36 for short game practice area. So I can get 72 drives and 72 chips for the 100 euro green fees. Bargain. :whoo:


----------



## brendy (May 22, 2012)

Have no fear, you will find other balls along the way if you stray off the fairways but it seriously is good fun and you wont find a more entertaining setup than this place.


----------



## brendy (May 23, 2012)

Big thanks to Jezz for kindly donating a putter from the Gear cupboard. Shall be used as a prize on Sunday round the big course.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 24, 2012)

brendy said:



			Big thanks to Jezz for kindly donating a putter from the Gear cupboard. Shall be used as a prize on Sunday round the big course.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 25, 2012)

Brendy your inbox is full and can't recieve anymore msgs, just a heads up!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 25, 2012)

To excited and can't sleep. Not good for golf in the am


----------



## brendy (May 25, 2012)

Cleared Inbox.


----------



## smange (May 25, 2012)

What on earth are you doing up at that ungodly hour Brendy?

Dont tell me your too excited too sleep are you? 

Anyway......I will see you later on, 3.45pm to be precise:thup:


----------



## chris661 (May 25, 2012)

Surely you mean 4:32  Just about to go pack up the car etc. New grips just arrived was hoping it was new shoes  ah well


----------



## smange (May 25, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Surely you mean 4:32  Just about to go pack up the car etc. New grips just arrived was hoping it was new shoes  ah well
		
Click to expand...

Tee booked for 4.32ne:

Im meeting Brendy earlier as he giving me a lift after I drop car off for HID.

Will be at club about 4.15 or so I would guess

See you there matey


----------

